# Sheridan, Wyoming (!!!HIRING!!!)



## Nicholas Patterson (Oct 8, 2015)

New company to the area, offering full-service care. And I am looking for a team!!!

Our clientele ranges from small residential properties to large ranch estates.
Our work load ranges from mulching to pruning to intensive crane removals.

'Mindful Tree Care' is our motto, and this is what we sell. Our desire is for our clients to experience a beneficial relationship with their trees and we desire to develop lasting relationships with them both.

This is you:
* You are passionate about trees! (non-negotiable)
* You have a desire to learn! (stagnation is the road to atrophy)
* You have a desire to perform! (every tree is important. every client is important.)
* You love to achieve! (there must be inherent reward in doing things right)
* You are happy! (to wake up, to be alive, to work, to sweat, to have sawdust in your pockets)
* You are dedicated and invested! (in trees, in learning, in growing, and in yourself)
* You have a valid driver's license! (we drive trucks to go places)
* You are healthy! (you wake up early and can go all day)
* ISA Certified Arborist® is a plus but not a must...apprenticeships are welcome!!!

Pay will be discussed upon contact, but I assure you that it is more than adequate and above industry standard. My team will feel appreciated and cared for, as much as my clients. 

I am looking for individuals that are interested in being a part of something. 
My company is growing and will continue to grow. 
There is a good future here for the right people!!!


----------



## richard88 (Oct 19, 2015)

I currently climb in sun valley idaho, but we take a couple months off in the winter. I'm from Sheridan and my wife and I will be back after Christmas through March. If you need some help let me know. I'd be happy to work during that time and I have plenty of experience, so you don't have to train me. Let me know if you're interested

Thanks


----------



## richard88 (Oct 19, 2015)

Also have all of my own climbing gear and will be back for a few days around Halloween and thanksgiving if you'd like to meet.

Thanks


----------



## Nicholas Patterson (Oct 19, 2015)

Richard,

I sent you a message. Cheers!


----------

